# CANPC Questions for AAPC El Paso TX Local Chapter Event 11182017



## vinomodyjr (Nov 11, 2017)

Vino C. Mody Jr., M.D., COC, CPC, CCS-P, CANPC, CCVTC, CICP, CNPR, CRMC
678-427-6511 cell; vinomodyjr13@gmail.com; vinomodyjr@outlook.com; vmody@protonmail.com; medpracticeprocess.com
CANPC Lecture Additional Questions Local Chapter Event El Paso, TX 11/18/2017,
Concentrating on plastic surgery, orthopedic surgery including the spine, and the respiratory system
ICD-10-CM coding can in addition be done as open coding.
Anesthesiology	Anesthesia CPT	CPT
2.69 A patient presents with palpable lump in left breast. The surgeon 	00400	19301
dissects down to the mass and removes it entirely. The procedure is 		
described as "Biopsy of mass of left breast."		
2.72 Debridement of skin, subcutaneous tissue, and muscle. A total	00300	11043
surface of 18 sq. cm was debrided down to and including removal of		
subcutaneous tissue.		
2.73 Excision of 3.5 cm solar keratosis of the cheek with no 	00300	11443
significant margins		
2.74 Excision of basal cell carcinoma, abdominal wall, 1.2 cm in 	00400	11604
diameter, with 1-cm skin margin all around		
2.75 Excision of skin and subcutaneous tissue from the right groin	00400	11462
for hidradenitis with layered closure		
2.76 Insertion and injection of tissue expander, scalp	00300	11960
2.77 Repair of 7.9-cm laceration of the left hand, dorsum, with layered	00300	12044
Closure		
2.78 Repair of 3.4-cm laceration of the left forearm, single-layer closure	00300	12032
with 4-0 Dexon; repair of 2.0-cm laceration of the left upper arm,		
single-layer closure		
2.79 Repair of 5.0-cm laceration of the scalp, 4.5-cm laceration of the	00300	12005
left foot, and 8.0-cm laceration of the left lower leg		
2.80 Repair of 5.0-cm laceration of the left cheek, 3.2-cm laceration	00300	13132, 13101
of the forehead, and 16.0-cm complex laceration of the left chest wall,		+13133, +13102 x 2
utilizing multilayered closure		
2.81 Incision and drainage of complicated pilonidal cyst	00300	11772
2.83 Open excisional biopsy of breast lesion identified by preoperative	00400	19125
placement of radiology marker		
2.85 Excision of two non-palpable suspicious area of possible 	00400	19120, 19281-26
micro calcification identified on mammogram (needle identifying		 +19282-26
the site placed at an outside radiologist's suite)		
2.86 Excision of 6-cm squamous cell carcinoma from left chest with	00400	14001
repair of resultant 24-cm2 defect using V-Y plasty		
2.87 Insertion of breast expander in post-mastectomy patient for	00402	19357
breast reconstruction		
2.88 Debridement down to and including removal of muscle and	00300	11043+11046
subcutaneous system; total surface area is 22 sq. cm		
2.89 Complex wound repair may require extensive undermining,	00300	13121
placement of stents, or retention sutures		
2.91 Simple repair of a 3.0-cm laceration cheek with extensive removal	00300	12013
of gravel and debris.		
2.94 Per the description of code 22513, fracture reduction and bone 	01936	22513
biopsy; Percutaneous vertebral augmentation, including cavity creation		
using mechanical, 1 vertebral body, thoracic		
2.98 Keller bunionectomy	01480	28292
2.99 Diagnostic arthroscopy, left knee, with medial meniscectomy	01400	29881-51, 29870
2.100 Open reduction of knee dislocation with repair of the anterior	01400	27557
cruciate ligament by anchor suture		
2.101 Percutaneous vertebroplasty, L4	01936	22511
2.102 Incision and drainage of infected shoulder bursa	01610	23031
2.103 Putti-Platt procedure, left shoulder	01630	23450
2.104 Open reduction, internal fixation humerus shaft fracture with cast	01744	24515, 29065
application		
2.105 Wrist fusion with bone graft from iliac crest	01830	25810
2.106 Closed reduction of distal radial wrist fracture	01820	25605
2.107 Total hip arthroplasty	01214	27130
2.109 Anterior removal of artificial cervical disc	00600	22551
2.110 Open bone biopsy obtained from iliac crest	01758	20245
2.111 Application of short leg walking cast for severe sprain of ankle	01490	29405
2.112 Arthroscopy of shoulder with complete rotator cuff repair	01630	29827
2.113 Scar revision of a mid-femur amputation of leg	01402	27487
2.114 Closed reduction, temporomandibular joint dislocation	00190	21480
2.116 Hip arthroplasty to perform a femoroplasty	01202	29914
2.117 Open treatment of two lumbar vertebral fractures, posterior approach	00630	22325+22328
2.119 Cranial halo application with seven pins placed for thin skull osteology	00190	20661
2.120 Excision of a 2.3-cm soft tissue tumor of the hand	00400	26111
2.121 Incision and drainage of infected bursa of the left shoulder	01610	23031
2.122 Removal of 19 skin tags	00400	11200+11201
2.124 Submucous resection of nasal turbinates	00160	30999
2.125 Initial control of epistaxis, posterior, by packing of the posterior nares	00160	30905
2.126 Nasal sinus endoscopy with partial ethmoidectomy	00160	31254
2.127 Total laryngectomy with left radical neck dissection	00350	31365
2.128 Direct laryngoscopy with vocal cord stripping using the operating	00320	31571
microscope		
2.129 Bronchoscopy with transbronchial lung biopsy	00520	31628
2.130 Thoracentesis with imaging guidance	00524	32555
2.131 Thoracoscopy of the pericardial sac with biopsy	00529	32604


----------

